# Gave myself a haircut



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

It took me a long to build up the courage, but I finally did it. Last night I gave myself a haircut. All I had was a clipper with a half inch guard, and a scissors. It took me nearly an hour, but I have to admit, it doesn't look half bad


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I give myself a haircut every couple of weeks. Electric trimmer with a #2 guard. I have very little hair so only takes me a few minutes.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

PaulN said:


> It took me a long to build up the courage, but I finally did it. Last night I gave myself a haircut. All I had was a clipper with a half inch guard, and a scissors. It took me nearly an hour, but I have to admit, it doesn't look half bad


Paul,

Have to admit, doesn't look bad from here either. :lol:  :lol:  Of course my eyesight might not be as good as I thought it once was. 

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've been giving myself haircuts for yrs. I haven't had many complaints not that it would matter to me.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I've used a buzzer with a number 2 guard on it for 20 years. It cost $10 at the barbershop for a buzz and I bought mine for $15. The thing to remember if you're doing a straight Buzz is the cutter only makes three noises. One when it's cutting, one when it's not, and one when you're pulling hair. I've done it myself with no help until I met my wife and she very rarely finds anything uncut when I'm done


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Me too, been cutting my own for near 30yrs... same thing, 1/2" and closer around the ears...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep same, but I do spring for the Asian ladies at the shop in town to cut it every once in awhile...

I get a "cop cut" which is basically sorta like a shorter version of Kim Jong Un's haircut... If you've ever seen old pictures of Heinrich Himmler, that's the style cut he wore... basically cut so it *just* lays over on top, and everything from where the sideburns would start on the side of your forehead "below the bangs" on down is SHAVED SMOOTH OFF with a razor... the Asian ladies in town use an electric razor after they buzz the top, I use either the disposable blade razors in the shower to keep it shaved every couple days, or an old electric razor. Best cut I ever got was basically "free" at the barber college in Murfreesboro, TN.... He actually shaved my head with a STRAIGHT RAZOR... took some time but I was smooth as a baby's butt for awhile after that... NICE!!!

Later! OL J R


----------

